# ADD-E upgrades your bike to e-bike



## my7707797 (Jun 29, 2015)

ADD-E upgrades your bike to e-bike. It's possible thanks to light weight and modern design. Just pedal your own bike as e-bike. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Thats cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my7707797 (Jun 29, 2015)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Thats cool!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would you like to try it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

my7707797 said:


> Would you like to try it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that looks like a fun setup to geek out on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my7707797 (Jun 29, 2015)

contact me [email protected] for more details.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

That's a pretty generic email, most likely a scammer.


----------



## my7707797 (Jun 29, 2015)

tigerteeuwen said:


> That's a pretty generic email, most likely a scammer.


Why are you thinking so?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

It's a trap!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Lol, on second thought I'll pass. This would've gone to my current 26+ project. But I want to keep that rig human powered. Its the bike I use for easier trail rides with my kids. No need to electrify this bike.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Scammer or not, it's not too applicable to MTB.


----------



## my7707797 (Jun 29, 2015)

fos'l said:


> Scammer or not, it's not too applicable to MTB.


Sure. Check me on eBayhttp://stores.ebay.com/my-7707797.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

E-bike spam, lol!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

my7707797 said:


> ADD-E upgrades your bike to e-bike. It's possible thanks to light weight and modern design. Just pedal your own bike as e-bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah the old electric belt sander on the tire. Thanks for the completely incompatible spam. Do a little research before you spam, it'll make you look less like a spammer, give you a chance to sell something to some sucker.

sent


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

my7707797 said:


> Sure. Check me on eBayhttp://stores.ebay.com/my-7707797.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So a couple of iPhones and some random hardware from Russia? You aren't even selling what you are spamming. That's just lazy.

sent


----------

